# Seizure, stroke, brain tumor or neck injury?



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

Hey everyone, I have a very odd situation going on. I would appreciate your input. 
Question, has anyone ever had a goat with epilepsy? Or stroke? 
Two days ago one of my Boer bucks seemed to have a seizure. I heard a commotion and found him on his back (not side) with his four legs held perfectly straight flailing around and turning his head this way and that. The other buck just stood there looking at him. Then first buck struggled to get up on his knees and eventually stood. He walked off to his feed tub and looked normal except his gait was very affected and his neck was held to one side, his chin at an odd angle higher than usual. (makes me think neck injury.) When he walked he drifted to the one side (always the same side) and his front leg moves in to touch the other front leg with every step. 
I have been watching him closely since then. He still talks to the girls through the fence and eats normally. He does not stand on his hind legs to play or butt heads with his buddy anymore. He doesn't run or jump around either. Just eats, drinks, sleeps and stands around.
Last night I heard a crash and found him lying down against his stall door. He got up but still was off. I usually don't turn my back on him as he is strong and playful (not mean) but to test him I went in his stall and teased him a bit. Poked him and stepped back, walked a circled around him. Petted his head and stepped back. He seems to be able to turn only one direction (spine injury or stroke?) and he doesn't care what I do to him, he's not interested in bumping me into the wall. 
Has anyone experienced this before? here's his pic. He's less than 2 yrs old and a very good boy. He is on the left, that's his half brother on the right.


----------



## o&itw (Dec 19, 2008)

Sorry trailrider, I don't have any experience. 

It is such a beautiful day in most of Missouri that I suspect most are outside..... I mean... one seldom gets highs in the 70s for the last week of July in the midwest.

I'm suspect some knowlegeable people will be back around by and by and can give some advice. It is hard to wait when you have an animal hurting... try to be patient.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I would look at this article and look at his symptoms.

http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/listeriosis.html


----------



## dmbenson (May 11, 2013)

I would strongly suspect either listerosis (circling disease) or polio - Listerosis needs a vet ASAP - and may prove fatal anyway. The lopsided walking and head tilt are pointing to this...

"Listeriosis is a brain-stem disease caused by the bacteria Listeria monocytogenes, which is found in soil, water, plant litter, silage, and even in the goat's digestive tract. The bacterium generally enters the goat's body through the mouth and multiplies rapidly in cold temperatures. There are two forms of Listeriosis: one form results in abortions, while the other causes encephalitis. Both types are seldom seen at the same time in the same herd. The organism can be shed in the milk of both carrier and sick goats. Listeriosis is potentially zoonotic (able to be transmitted to humans.) Like Goat Polio, Listeriosis is most often seen in intensive management situations. Unlike Goat Polio, Listeriosis is more common in adult animals than in kids. Because some goats are carriers who never display any symptoms, it is possible to buy infected animals and introduce this disease into a previously uninfected herd.

Listeriosis is brought on by feeding silage, suddenly changing type and kind of feed (grain or hay), parasitism, dramatic weather changes, and advanced stages of pregnancy. The encephalitic form is most common, causing inflammation of the nerves in the goat's brain stem. Symptoms include some or all of the following: depression, decreased appetite, fever, leaning or stumbling or moving in one direction only, head pulled to flank with rigid neck (similar to symptoms of tetanus), facial paralysis on one side, blindness, slack jaw, and drooling. Diarrhea is present only in the strain of Listeriosis which causes abortions and pregnancy toxemia. Listeriosis can be mistaken for rabies. Immediate treatment is critical. There is no time to waste with Listeriosis. Recovery is more difficult and time-consuming than Goat Polio. A goat can go blind and completely recover its eyesight and overall health if proper treatment is provided; such treatment can take days or even weeks, depending upon the severity of the illness and how quickly treatment was begun. 

Treatment involves administration of high doses of procaine penicillin (300,000 International Unit strength) every six hours on a 24-hour cycle up to and through 24 hours after the last symptom has disappeared to avoid relapse. Higher-than-normal dosage of procaine penicillin is needed to cross the blood brain barrier to put sufficient amounts of the antibiotic into the tissue of the goat's central nervous system. A chart of dosage by bodyweight accompanies this article. Very Important: Continue all treatment until 24 hours *after* the last symptom has disappeared to avoid a relapse. Give the procaine pencillin SQ over the ribs with an 18 gauge needle so the goat doesn't become a pin cushion of holes from repeated injections during this intensive treatment. This author also uses Vitamin B 1 (Thiamine) along with the penicillin treatment. Thiamine is an appropriate addition to treatment of any sick goat. Dosage is outlined above in the Goat Polio section of this article. Dexamethasone ( cortico-steroid) injections can be used to reduce brain stem swelling. Dexamethasone will induce labor in pregnant does, but the doe is likely to abort anyhow as a result of this infection, so producers might be wise to abort the pregnancy if they wish to save the sick doe. Dexamethasone dosage is 5 to 6 cc per 100 pounds bodyweight given IM in decreasing amounts daily. Example: Goat is 100 pounds liveweight. Dosage is 6 cc into the muscle on Day One, 5 cc on Day Two, 4 cc on Day Three, 3 cc on Day Four, 2 cc on Day Five, one cc on Day Six, nothing on Day Seven. If the goat is over 100 pounds, drop dosages daily in increments of two or three cc's. Example: Dose a 200 pound goat at 12 cc on Day One, 10 cc on Day Two, 8 cc on Day Three, 6 cc on Day Four, 4 cc on Day Five, 2 cc on Day Six, nothing on Day Seven. Dexamethasone should be tapered off rather than quit abruptly. This writer would be reluctant to use Dexamethasone on young kids six months of age or less except under the direction of my veterinarian."


----------



## o&itw (Dec 19, 2008)

Proably ought to source the author.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Listeria is usually a rapid onset disease so I suspect polio - that being said, the treatment for both is cheap and easy. ALWAYS treat for both. 

Listeria is treated with big doses of penicillin every 6 hrs and Polio is treated with big doses of Thiamine every 6hrs. (injection first few doses, then you can do orally). dex to bring down swelling in the brain. The dex will help him with other neuro problems related to swelling or injury, too. 

Can you take a temp?


----------



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

Looks like you are quoting www.tennesseemeatgoats.com they have alot of good info on thier website. Thanks for sharing.

Yes dmbenson, some things sound similar, the head tilt, walking one direction only. He is still wagging his tail and eating though. The boys are kept separate from the girls. 

"Listeriosis is brought on by feeding silage, suddenly changing type and kind of feed (grain or hay), parasitism, dramatic weather changes, and advanced stages of pregnancy. " Nothing there applies however. He has only ever been vaccinated for CD&T...interesting though, I just vaccinated him (for this year) about a week ago????? Hmmmm.

No drooling, diarrhea etc. They were wormed about 3 months ago, and needed it at the time (rough sparse coats) but rebounded in a short time. 

My main goat vet no longer practices. If all comes to all, the University here will necropsy farm animals : (


----------



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

Yes, mygoat I can take his temp. Suggestions for doses of Penn or thiamine? I'll check the Goat Wisdom page, some good info there too. Might as well try.


----------



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

Okay, looks like I'll be giving him the B1 (or comparable doses of B complex) and lots of penn every 6 hours. I can do that at least. We'll see what happens. I read on www.tennesseemeatgoats.com that one thing that can bring on the polio is feeding alot of grain and too little roughage. While I don't think I feed "alot" of grain, you can see by the picture that he is definately NOT underfed : / I put up a new buck pen the end of May for the boys. It had alot of nice weeds and grass then, and the boys would each get about 1 cup of oats twice a day. Then as the green stuff dissapeared I fed some hay, just one good fork full in the AM and a smaller amount in the evening. So really they should probably have all grass hay and lots of it, not any grain. 
I feel responsible for his condition, poor guy, he's a really nice boy. I will update later.


----------



## Hollowdweller (Jul 13, 2011)

You are in KY right? I'd give serious consideration to the meningeal worm if the goats graze any pasture that's got deer in it.

I let my bucks out to graze my hayfields and deer are in them a lot and one of my bucks got it last year.

He started falling and was weak on one side. I immediately hit him up with Ivermectin large dose a couple times and he recovered but still holds his head slightly to one side.


----------



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

Hello again, thanks everyone. Went to the vet this AM. He also thinks goat polio. From what, where, how? We'll never know. 
Hollowdweller, he's not turned out except in the buck pen which is smallish and well fenced so no deer. And the hay was last years, so no parasite in the hay from deer. But it is something to consider.
I started using the vit B I had on hand last night and just a few hours later he was feeling better. He was even playing and head butting with his brother over a feed tub this morning : ) Still a bit uncoordinated now, but eating and drinking well. I'm doing the B1 and pro penn every 6 hours around the clock. Glad I caught this early! I just hope I NEVER see it again.


----------



## cdehne (Jul 17, 2002)

I would treat for meningeal worm also. Wouldn't hurt and the symptoms are similar.

Chris


----------

